# broken legs?



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

The pictures aren't very clear because I only have a point and shoot camera, but I did my best. The first pic has the two frogs in question. It is easiest to see on the left leg of the lower frog. It looks to me like his femur may be broken. The upper frog seems to have the same problem but on his right side. I've also seen the legs in question resting on the knee with the toes pointed away from the surface they're climbing on. Any opinions/advice?


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

got a pic of an inverted leg too...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, its really hard to tell since the pics are not clear. Best thing to do is isolate it in a small tank with lots of leaf litter and see how he does for the next few days, i woudl just supplement him with extra calcium and if yo have calcium gluconate even better, that way if the leg is broken the etra calcium can help it fortified the fracture.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

alright i'm supplementing calcium heavily, and i'm pretty sure the legs are broken. what's the prognosis for a thumbnail in captivity with a bum leg if it is able to heal?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have an intermedius who's rear leg is broken to the point that it folds up along the body of the frog and is completely useless. This was a result of a shipping (or packing while shipping to me) accident. The frog is almost 2 years in my possession and spent most of that time in a vertically oriented 36" tall tank with 4 other tank mates and had no problems at all. I have since separated her and she has a smaller viv to call home for the rest of her life. IME, injured frogs can do just fine, but it would be wise to make sure they were capable of getting the food they need by watching and being positive that they are not bullied out of their fair share of food.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If you have been supplementing calcium too heavily their whole lives, it may be symptomatic of metabolic bone disease. Contact Dr. Frye about it.


----------

